# Yamaha pee tube



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody got any idea how to clear it? Tried sticking a skinny stick in about 6 inches to no avail.:banghead:banghead There was cirt in the opening and I cleared that out as best I could.... Thanks in advance for any help....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Try a heavy piece of mono.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Pull it off from inside the cowling and fish a piece of wire down into it. Try to use a piece of single strand and make sure there's no burrs on the end of the wire that will cut the hose.


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't have Yamaha's but had a similar problem with my Suzuki 4 strokes. We were down in Appalachicola.. called my mechanic and he told us to backflush it using a garden hose and adapting down as best we could to the pee hose size. It worked... he did state that on the Suzuki it is simply an indictor.. if you don't see the stream it doesn't necessarily mean you are not pulling in water thru the system.


----------



## Buster747 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've had the same problems, I cleared mine with air pressure.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE cover me up. Sounds like a dirt dawber wasp got in there. They will also get in the pickup on the foot if they can. They will also get in the rabbit ears used for flushing the motor. Cover the hole with tape or maybe a q-tip will do.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

I carry a piece of weedeater line. Just push it into the hole works great.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Bring it by the shop. I'll clear for you.


----------



## Scoutmaster (Oct 18, 2007)

Pay attention to what you remove. Icleared a blockage from mine and discovered it was pieces of my water pump impeller.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *metal11 (3/9/2009)*I carry a piece of weedeater line. Just push it into the hole works great.


This or compressed air work the best, try not to use wire you can cut or poke a hole in the rubber line.


----------

